# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  BackBone Planning Κεντρικής ΒΑ Αττικής

## lambrosk

Προγραμματίζεται meeting για ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 15:00 για την κουβέντα σχετικά με:

1.Γνωριμία μεταξύ μας και με βάση χάρτη και πιθανή οργάνωση επισκέψεων στίγμα του καθενός και καταστάλαξη τι βλέπει πραγματικά ο καθένας.

2.Εναλλακτικοί σταθεροί τρόποι επικοινωνίας απο Αγ.Παρασκευή έως περιοχή ορίων Δήμου Αθηνών (Ερυθρός, Αμπελόκηποι, cslab).

3.Πιθανοί συνδυασμοί εξοπλισμού που έχουμε όλοι μας και μπορούμε να διαθέσουμε για την ουσιαστικότερη χρησιμοποίησή του.

Καλούνται Προσωπικά θα ειδοποιηθούν και με pm : 
(όποιοσδήποτε άλλος ευπρόσδεκτος, όποιος γνωρίζει κάποιον που βρίσκεται στην περιοχή να το προωθήσει)

ariadgr
theo
atzo
ptopouz
*lambrosk*
bliz - enaon
mernion
jankos
thalis
Mercedon
Macstar
*kostas
nvak*
*aslan*
gthellas
jopa
Achille
*sam*
adpal
*pnp ΔΕΝ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ USERNAME ΓΙΑ PM
parakmi ΔΕΝ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ USERNAME ΓΙΑ PM*
winner
*thista ΔΕΝ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ USERNAME ΓΙΑ PM*
anemovatis
*jimis
ekklisis*
*Mick Flemm 
Xantho 
sgklonis* 
*Ygk
Hobbit*
*Airspace*

και λοιποί (συγχωρέστε με για όποιους βρίσκονται κοντά και δεν έγραψα πιθανώς δεν έχουν κάνει καταχώρηση σε nodedb)

To meeting θα γίνει πόστ εδώ, εδώ και εδώ.

*edit 01/04/04 14.22*
*edit 01/04/04 23.35*
*edit 02/04/04 10.00*

----------


## macstar

... είχα προτείνει τέτοιο meeting πριν αρκετό καιρό και δεν αντιδράσατε...

Τώρα δυστυχώς για το Σάββατο έχω κανονίσει με vtb και nkladakis να είμαστε στο γραφείο του (Καλλιθέα) για να στήσουμε έναν Server και αν δεν έχω τελειώσει... δεν μπορώ να είμαι στο Meeting. Δεν μπορεί να γίνει αργότερα ή Κυριακή; Το ότι πέφτει μαζί με το Routing... δεν έχει σχέση... αφού έτσι και αλλιώς δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιος που πρέπει να είναι στο Routing θα ήταν στη συνάντηση αυτή... εκτός αν κάνω λάθος και έχουν εκδηλώσει τέτοιο ενδιαφέρον...


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## dti

> Καλούνται Προσωπικά θα ειδοποιηθούν και με pm : 
> (όποιοσδήποτε άλλος ευπρόσδεκτος, όποιος γνωρίζει κάποιον που βρίσκεται στην περιοχή να το προωθήσει)


Νομίζω οτι πρέπει να προσκληθούν επίσης οι Mick Flemm, Xantho, sgklonis.
Οι 2 πρώτοι είναι ήδη clients σε μένα, ο 3ος έχει τον εξοπλισμό και είναι απλή διαδικασία για να συνδεθεί αφού έχει γίνει από πολύ παλιά δοκιμαστική σύνδεση με μένα.

Η θέα που έχει ο Mick Flemm αλλά κι ο sgklonis θα πρέπει να αξιοποιηθούν...

----------


## lambrosk

Αντρέα χαλαρά,
καταρχάς πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι εφικτό να μαζευτούμε όλοι αυτοί μέχρι το Σάββατο και αν μαζευτούμε θα είμαστε 4-5 άτομα γνωστά οπότε θα σε ενημερώσω.

Πάντως έχω πει όσοι θέλουν στέλνοντας μου πμ να μου πουν εναλλακτικές ώρες και μέρες (αυτό θα γίνει εφικτό αν μαζευτούν όντως πολλά άτομα) 

Αλλιώς αυτό είναι απλά η αρχή της ΑΝΟΙΞΗΣ θα επακολουθήσει καλοκαίρι!

----------


## macstar

Μάλιστα...

Κανένα πρόβλημα. Απλά δεν θα ήθελα να λείπω από αυτό το Meeting βασικά... Τώρα αν όσοι θέλουν να έρθουν μπορούν την ώρα που πρότεινες... μακάρι να γίνει... έστω και χωρίς εμένα.


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Καλούνται Προσωπικά θα ειδοποιηθούν και με pm : 
> (όποιοσδήποτε άλλος ευπρόσδεκτος, όποιος γνωρίζει κάποιον που βρίσκεται στην περιοχή να το προωθήσει)
> 
> 
> Νομίζω οτι πρέπει να προσκληθούν επίσης οι Mick Flemm, Xantho, sgklonis.
> Οι 2 πρώτοι είναι ήδη clients σε μένα, ο 3ος έχει τον εξοπλισμό και είναι απλή διαδικασία για να συνδεθεί αφού έχει γίνει από πολύ παλιά δοκιμαστική σύνδεση με μένα.
> 
> Η θέα που έχει ο Mick Flemm αλλά κι ο sgklonis θα πρέπει να αξιοποιηθούν...


Εντάξει!
έστειλα πμ και στους 3 και edit στο 1ο μήνυμα.
Όποιος ξέρει και άλλα άτομα ας το προωθήσει κατευθείαν και όποιος γνωρίζει ότι θα έρθει σίγουρα να το γράψει εδώ επίσης για να ξέρω τι να υπολογίζω.
Το μέρος συνάντησης θα είναι πιθανότατα Αγ.Παρασκευή αλλά υπάρχει πιθανότητα και για κάτι πολύ καλό στο Μαρούσι.
Δεν θα μπορέσει να κανονιστεί τίποτα αν δεν απαντήσετε εδώ ποιοι θα έρθετε.

----------


## ekklisis

Ευτυχώς που έχουμε και το Λάμπρο, γιατί από οργάνωση δεν μας βλέπω και πολύ... 
Σάββατο μπορώ μέχρι τις 5:00 στην Αγία Παρασκευή, εκτός αν πάμε στο χώρο μου οπότε μάλλον θα μπορώ μέχρι το βράδυ  ::  (node #2011).

----------


## kostas

Θα είμαι κι εγώ. Αν είναι δυνατόν Αγία Παρασκευή. Προτείνω το καφέ που είναι πάνω από το γήπεδο. Πολλοί παλιοί το ξέρουν.

----------


## lambrosk

> Προγραμματίζεται meeting για ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 15:00 για την κουβέντα σχετικά με:
> 
> 1.Γνωριμία μεταξύ μας και με βάση χάρτη και πιθανή οργάνωση επισκέψεων στίγμα του καθενός και καταστάλαξη τι βλέπει πραγματικά ο καθένας.
> 
> 2.Εναλλακτικοί σταθεροί τρόποι επικοινωνίας απο Αγ.Παρασκευή έως περιοχή ορίων Δήμου Αθηνών (Ερυθρός, Αμπελόκηποι, cslab).
> 
> 3.Πιθανοί συνδυασμοί εξοπλισμού που έχουμε όλοι μας και μπορούμε να διαθέσουμε για την ουσιαστικότερη χρησιμοποίησή του.
> 
> Καλούνται Προσωπικά θα ειδοποιηθούν και με pm : 
> ...


*Τα χρώματα δείχνουν τις ενημερώσεις μετά απο edit,* 

*ότι είναι υπογραμισμένο σημαίνει ότι έχουν απαντήσει ότι πιθανότατα θα συμμετέχουν,* 

Πρόσθεσα και στην λίστα και για πμ και τον Ygk που είναι στην περιοχή και πολύ κοντά στον kostas 
(...επιτέλους όντως Φώσκολο το καταντήσαμε να συναντηθούμε...) 




> Προτείνω το καφέ που είναι πάνω από το γήπεδο. Πολλοί παλιοί το ξέρουν.


Κάποιο όνομα για το καφέ; 
Ουσιαστικά ψάχνουμε κάτι που να είναι ήσυχο για να μην μας διώξουν! 
(θα κάνουμε φασαρία ως συνήθως...) 
Σκέφτομαι και στο Μαρούσι τον χώρο που είναι όπως μπαίνουμε στο village δεξιά(δεν θυμάμαι το όνομά του) που έχει Internet, οθόνη με projector, και κερκίδες. 
Αυτό θα μιλήσω εγώ αύριο με τον ιδιοκτήτη μήπως κανονίσουμε να το κλείνουμε χρησιμοποιώντας και τον projector σε τέτοιες συναντήσεις ώρες που δεν έχει πολύ κόσμο. 

*ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ όσοι έρθουν:* 
α. Αν έχουν φορητό ας το φέρουν...θα έχω αρχεία σε CompactFlash που με μια PCMCIA κάπου θα ta δούμε. 
β. Ο καθένας μια εκτυπωμένη σελίδα με το μέρος του σημειωμένο σε τοπικό χάρτη!... 
γ. Αν είναι δυνατόν και φωτογραφίες απο την θέα του. 
δ. Οτιδήποτε άλλο που μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει ή να χρειαστεί. 

*Το ξέρω ζητάω πολλά αλλά πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι θα κάνουμε ωραία κουβέντα και θα βγεί αποτέλεσμα!*

----------


## Alexandros

Αναφέρεσαι στο 'Events' το οποίο παρεπιμπτόντως έχει και wireless hotspot (από τα πρώτα στην Ελλάδα). Αν μιλήσετε με τον υπεύθυνο μπορείτε να του ζητήσετε και πρόσβαση πιθανότατα.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## socrates

Λάμπρο λίγο δύσκολο να κλείσεις τον χώρο για Σάββατο. Κατά τα άλλα είναι καλή επιλογή, και εγώ είμαι μέσα (δεν γνωρίζω τον χώρο στην Αγ. Παρασκευή για να έχω προσωπική άποψη).

CU there!

----------


## lambrosk

> Αναφέρεσαι στο 'Events' το οποίο παρεπιμπτόντως έχει και wireless hotspot (από τα πρώτα στην Ελλάδα). Αν μιλήσετε με τον υπεύθυνο μπορείτε να του ζητήσετε και πρόσβαση πιθανότατα.


  ::  Τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο...  ::

----------


## AIRSPACE

ΘΑ ΕΡΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ ΑΚΑΤ ΤΗΣ 4 ΩΡΑ 
ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ

----------


## Mick Flemm

Παιδιά χίλιες συγνώμες αλλά μήπως γίνεται να το κάνουμε Κυριακή ? γιατί το Σάββατο έχω αλλού meeting ??? ...  ::   ::  

Sorry που το λέω τελευταία στιγμή αλλά πρόσφατα προέκυψε..

----------


## socrates

Σάββατο ή Κυριακή... δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα από μέρους μου...

Θα ήθελα να ήταν και ο Mick Flemm στην συνάντηση.  ::

----------


## atzo

Και εγώ Κυριακή μπορώ, γιατί Σάββατο μόνο από το απόγευμα (7- ::  και μετά...  ::

----------


## sam

τελικα ρε παιδια που θα βρεθούμε ??? 

προτεινω το μερος που ειπε ο κώστας γιατι μας εχουν ηδη ανεχτει αρκετες φορες και εχει και μερος για να παρκαρεις .
Ειναι στο τελος της Αιγαιου Πελαγους στην Αγ Παρασκευη....

αντε να δουμε....

----------


## macstar

Με ειδοποίησε ο Λάμπρος ότι το meeting (όπως αυτός το είχε κανονίσει τουλάχιστον)... ακυρώνεται για προσωπικούς του λόγους (προφανώς σημαντικούς).
 
Δεν γνωρίζω περισσότερα για να σας πω...


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

ΥΓ: Το post αυτό γίνεται εκ μέρους του Λάμπρου γιατί ο ίδιος δεν έχει πρόσβαση.

----------


## MerNion

Να προτείνω κάτι.. επειδή έτσι και αλλιώς κανονίστηκε πολύ γρήγορα/βιαστικά αυτό το meeting, δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο να προγραμματίσουμε ένα κάποια στιγμή μέσα στις αργίες του Πάσχα;

----------


## socrates

Απλά επιβεβαιώνω (επικοινωνησε μαζί μου ο Λάμπρος), ότι δημιουργήθηκε εκτακτο πρόβλημα... και ότι η ημερομηνία είναι πλέον ανοιχτή μέχρι να οριστεί εκ 'νέου.

----------


## ekklisis

Μέσα στις αργίες μπορεί κάποιοι να λείψουν. Εδω χρειάζεται το planning!

----------


## lambrosk

Χίλια συγνώμη αλλά είχα ένα πρόβλημα υγείας που δεν μου επέτρεπε να παραστώ.

Για να μην καθυστερούμε και χάσουμε και αυτούς που θα φύγουν θέλετε αύριο Κυριακή κατά τις 17.00;
Όσοι έχουν πρόβλημα να κάνουν ποστ ή καλύτερα πμ για να δούμε την πλειοψηφία.

----------


## Achille

Αύριο έχω δουλειές του συλλόγου και routing meeting στις 6, επομένως δεν θα μπορέσω.

Δευτέρα φεύγω εκτός Αθηνών, θα γυρίσω μετά την Κυριακή του Πάσχα.

----------


## MerNion

ούτε εγώ μπορώ αύριο. θα πρότεινα κάτι σε μεγάλη εβδομάδα (αν είμαστε αρκετοί εδώ) ή την εβδομάδα του πάσχα.. αλλά αν μαζευτούν αρκετοί που μπορούν αύριο, ας το κανονίσετε για αύριο και όσοι δεν έρθουμε, μας λέτε περιληπτικά τι είπατε.

----------


## socrates

Βασικά λόγω συμετοχών δεν βλέπω να γλυτώνουμε 2ο meeting! Ας κάνουμε ένα την Κυριακή (σήμερα) και ένα μέσα στην Μ. Εβδομάδα. Θα μπορέσουμε να έχουμε και κάποια πρώτα scan results την επόμενη φορά.
Εγώ είμαι μέσα!

----------


## lambrosk

Επειδή ενημερώθηκα ότι δεν θα είναι βολικό για σήμερα και απο άλλους, Κάντε ΜΟΝΟ όσοι ξέρετε ότι σε μια πιθανή μέρα θα έχετε πρόβλημα ποστ για να μας βολέψω...
Αντε νωρίς μες την Μεγάλη εβδομάδα για να κάνουμε δουλειά! και σίγουρα θα έχει συνέχεια και μεταξύ υποομάδων επικοινωνία για τα θεμιτά αποτελέσματα...

----------


## macstar

> Επειδή ενημερώθηκα ότι δεν θα είναι βολικό για σήμερα και απο άλλους, Κάντε ΜΟΝΟ όσοι ξέρετε ότι σε μια πιθανή μέρα θα έχετε πρόβλημα ποστ για να μας βολέψω...
> Αντε νωρίς μες την Μεγάλη εβδομάδα για να κάνουμε δουλειά! και σίγουρα θα έχει συνέχεια και μεταξύ υποομάδων επικοινωνία για τα θεμιτά αποτελέσματα...


Μπορώ οποιαδήποτε μέρα ( ακόμα και Κυριακή μεσημέρι που όλοι θα είστε με τα αρνιά  ::  ) αρκεί να έχει ανακοινωθεί αρκετά νωρίτερα. Προτείνω επίσης σαν θέση τα Βριλήσσια (αντί Αγ. Παρασκευή) μια που εκτός από Σκλάβος τους... (  ::  ) έχουν αποδείξει και στο παρελθόν ότι είναι πολύ φιλόξενα... Όσοι έχουν πρόβλημα μετακίνησης.. απλά τους μαζεύουμε οι αυτο-κινούμενοι...


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Μένω Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο (όχι μέσα, αλλά δίπλα του) και σύντομα θέλω να συνδεθώ στο AWMN αλλά και να στήσω είτε ΑΡ είτε bb link, οπότε αν είναι για συνάντηση είμαι και εγώ μέσα !

----------


## andreas

Αν με θελετε ερχομαι και εγω (εγω 2 πιατα και δεν ξερω ακομα τι ΒΒ λινκς και αν γινεται να φτιαξω)

----------


## lambrosk

Όποιος θέλει ας έρθει, διευκρινίζω το θέμα μας θα είναι γύρω απο τον τίτλο.
Λοιπόν Μ.Τετάρτη ώρα 18.00 τέρμα Αιγαίου Πελάγους Αγ.Παρασκευή;

*Όποιος έχει όνομα και κάποιον χάρτη για το που ακριβώς είναι το μαγαζί να κάνει ποστ.*




> ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ όσοι έρθουν: 
> α. Αν έχουν φορητό ας το φέρουν...θα έχω αρχεία σε CompactFlash που με μια PCMCIA κάπου θα ta δούμε. 
> β. Ο καθένας μια εκτυπωμένη σελίδα με το μέρος του σημειωμένο σε τοπικό χάρτη!... 
> γ. Αν είναι δυνατόν και φωτογραφίες απο την θέα του. 
> δ. Οτιδήποτε άλλο που μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει ή να χρειαστεί.

----------


## kostas

http://www.agiaparaskevi.com/city/index.htm - χρήσιμα - χάρτης πόλης

Στο 4c, πίσω από το δημοτικό γυμναστήριο. Παίρνετε την Αιγαίου Πελάγους και στο τέρμα-τέρμα της εκεί που σταματάει κάνετε δεξιά.Έχει 30 μέτρα χωματόδρομο.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Ok, θα είμαι εκεί !

----------


## sam

και εγω, και εγω.........

----------


## socrates

Μέσα και εγώ!

----------


## atzo

Κι εγώ!

----------


## andreas

Θα ερθω και εγω!  ::  
Παντως ο συνδυασμος μερας και ωρας ειναι απαραδεκτος [μην ρωτησει κανεις γιατι  ::  ]

----------


## Ygk

κι εγώ!

----------


## nvak

Εκτός απροόπτου και εγώ

----------


## ekklisis

Έρχομαι κι εγώ.
Αν γίνεται και λίγο πιο νωρίς, ακόμη καλύτερα.

----------


## lambrosk

Απο ότι βλέπω είμαστε οκ και το κατοχυρώνουμε!

----------


## jimis

Χαλαρά μέσα κι εγώ. 

Θα έρθω με αμάξι από Πολύδροσο, όποιος είναι κοντά και δεν έχει πως να 'ρθει ας μου στείλει πμ. 

Δημήτρης

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δεν ξέρω αν θα έρθω, σε κάθε περίπτωση έχετε υπ' όψην οτι έχω ένα interface ελεύθερο, αποφασίστε και πείτε μου...

----------


## macstar

> Δεν ξέρω αν θα έρθω, σε κάθε περίπτωση έχετε υπ' όψην οτι έχω ένα interface ελεύθερο, αποφασίστε και πείτε μου...


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Δ Ι Κ Ο Μ Ο Υ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Βρε δεν είπαμε ότι θα έρθω για Scan?  ::  Ετοιμάσου!


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## racer

Πρόσεξε 'όμως γιατι ο mick δέν είναι μέλος του Ακουμπάω το Πιάτο και Παίζει  ::

----------


## macstar

> Πρόσεξε 'όμως γιατι ο mick δέν είναι μέλος του Ακουμπάω το Πιάτο και Παίζει


Θα του κάνουμε ενταντικά μαθήματα...  :: 


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## lambrosk

Don't worry!
Εμείς είμαστε στο team "ακουμπάω το πιάτο και παίζει...(σε ξένα link)"

----------


## lambrosk

ΥΠΕΝΘΥΜΙΖΩ:

*ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ όσοι έρθουν:* 
*α. Αν έχουν φορητό ας το φέρουν...θα έχω αρχεία σε CompactFlash που με μια PCMCIA κάπου θα ta δούμε. 
β. Ο καθένας μια εκτυπωμένη σελίδα με το μέρος του σημειωμένο σε τοπικό χάρτη!... 
γ. Αν είναι δυνατόν και φωτογραφίες απο την θέα του. 
δ. Οτιδήποτε άλλο που μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει ή να χρειαστεί.*

----------


## Mick Flemm

Παιδιά sorry που άργησα και που ήρθα με νεύρα και sorry που άνοιξα νευριασμένος συζήτηση με κάποιους και σας χάλασα το κέφι, ελπίζω να τελειώνει αυτή η ιστορία γρήγορα...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Επίσεις έχω γυρίσει το ένα iface μου (που κοιτάει προς Lambrosk) σε AP mode με ESSID awmn-#51 οπότε όποιος πιάσει τίποτα ας μου πει για link...

----------


## atzo

Τι κεραία έχεις βάλει στο interface το ελεύθερο και με τι ισχύ εκπέμπεις? Ρωτάω γιατί σε έπιασα από την ταράτσα μου (περίεργο γιατί δεν θα έπρεπε βάσει της nodedb και της πολυκατοικίας που μας χωρίζει...  :: ) 
Είχα ορεξούλες βραδυάτικα και μόλις είδα το post σου ανέβηκα με την 24άρα την grid και έκανα ένα scan στα πρόχειρα. Δυστυχώς η orinoco που έχω δεν δείχνει σωστό σήμα στο netstumbler αλλά απ' ότι κατάλαβα δεν ήταν και πάρα πολύ καλό...
Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω όμως από περιέργεια και μόνο! 
Πιο καλό θα είναι να κάνει κάτι ο macstar μαζί σου ή ο Λάμπρος που πρέπει να έχουν καλύτερη οπτική επαφή!  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Aφου γυρισα σπιτι, ειπα να βγω λιγο στο μπαλκονι και να κοιταξω λιγο την θεα. Βλεπω ολη την Βεικου μεχρι περιπου εκει οπου μενει ο Δαμιανος και επισης την Κηφισιας μεχρι περιπου την Κατεχακη, οποτε μαλλον θα μπορουσαμε να δοκιμασουμε αργοτερα κανα λινκ με Λαμπρο. Να τονισω οτι ηταν βραδυ και αυριο με περισσοτερο φως θα ξερω καλυτερα. Επισης, απο ταρατσα θα εχω σιγουρα ακομα καλυτερη θεα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Σήμερα και ελπίζω με την βοήθεια του Macstar (ακούς Ανδρέα) λέω να κάνουμε αρχικά ένα σκαν προς Mick Flemm και μετά να πάμε απο Macstar (Δουλειά και σπίτι) να κάνουμε και εκεί ένα σκαν αφού γυρίσουμε το πανελάκι.

Πανελ*άκι έχει atzo (*-άρα δηλαδή...  ::  )

Επίσης undertaker όταν σηκώσεις κάτι μου λές και κινούμαστε ανάλογα.
Παράλληλα μπορείς να δείς αν βλέπεις Φιλοθέη... (Καποδιστρίου ή σου κόβει τη θέα ενδιάμεσο λοφάκι που βρίσκεται Κύμης - Καποδιστρίου) αν και από ότι θυμάμαι είσαι πιο ψηλά οπότε πρέπει να βλέπεις.

Αν βλέπεις και καταφέρουμε και γλυτώσουμε τις συνιστώσες θορύβου που υπάρχουν στην περιοχή λόγω Paz και μελλοντικών Ολυμπιακών εγκαταστάσεων (που έτσι και αλλιώς θα γίνει με κατευθυντικό και από την άλλη μεριά) τότε θα δώσουμε χαρά και σε συνάδελφο...  ::

----------


## dti

> Σήμερα και ελπίζω με την βοήθεια του Macstar (ακούς Ανδρέα)


Ακούς andrew 24 dbi Mag Grid ?  ::

----------


## macstar

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> Σήμερα και ελπίζω με την βοήθεια του Macstar (ακούς Ανδρέα)
> 
> 
> Ακούς andrew 24 dbi Mag Grid ?


Χαχαχα! Ο Ανδρέας - Andrew που την έχει 24... ( τη κεραία ΠΑΝΤΑ  ::  )... ΑΚΟΥΕΙ!

@lambrosk

Αν σήμερα ΔΕΝ πήξω από διάφορα πράγματα που έχω κανονίσει... είμαι στη διαθεσή σας... δεν ξέρω όμως ακόμη! Τη δε Grid μου... δεν την έχω συναρμολογήσει ακόμη... και το παρθενικό της scan λεω να το κάνω από 2448 αν δεν σας πειράζει

@Mick

Σε έπιασα "στη τύχη" στοχεύοντας nvak... και αναρωτιώμουν τι ήταν αυτό που έπιασα... ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ήταν αντανάκλαση... και μάλλον είσαι πίσω απο το γνωστό μου προς βόρεια εμπόδιο... που εύχομαι να ξεπεράσω με την Andrew. Θα δείξει. Ας δει ο Λάμπρος πρώτα αν βγαίνει...

@nvak

ΔΕΝ έπιασα το πιάτο σου προς το μέρος μου. Στόχευσα την OMNI σου... πρόχειρα... (max 32/100 στην LMC352) και κλείδωσα το πιάτο αλλά το linksys είναι "down" γιατί δεν είχα μαζί μου τον μετασχηματιστή 220-110...  ::  


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## nvak

Macstar έγραψε



> ΔΕΝ έπιασα το πιάτο σου προς το μέρος μου


Το πιάτο μου Ανδρέα είναι συνδεδεμένο σαν client στην omni σου εδώ και 3 βδομάδες !!!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Παιδιά ας συνδεθεί κάποιος να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνουμε...

Δεν ξέρω με τι ισχύ εκπέμπει το ριμάδι, είναι από τις senao PCMCIA που ήρθε πριν πολύυυ καιρό και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο το txpower δουλεύει, το txpower λέει 1db πάντως...

Θα έχω βάλει και DHCP να πάρετε...

----------


## macstar

@Mick

Αν και θα ήταν από αρκετά εώς πολύ βολικό να συνδεθώ (3 hops από το σπίτι μου στο γραφείο)... νομίζω ότι bb με πολυκατευθυντικές κεραίες δεν θα επιβιώσουν...

Παρ'όλα αυτά... μπορούμε αν θες να βάλουμε για καμιά ώρα την Andrew στη ταράτσα σου... να στοχεύσουμε την OMNI μου... και να πάμε από το γραφείο να γυρίσω πιάτο... (θα αφήσουμε σε σένα Cisco που έχω να εκπέμπει... που θα ξέρουμε και πόσα db είναι ρυθμισμένο) ώστε να έχουμε πραγματική αίσθηση του τι και πως. 

@nvak

Δεν αμφιβάλω... όμως σίγουρα την στιγμή του scan μου ΔΕΝ έπιανα πιάτο αλλά μόνο το awmn-nvak-2315 (καθώς και Jankos). Μπορεί να έτυχε. θα σου πω λεπτομέριες όταν ξαναπάω έστω και λίγο στο γραφείο (για να βάλο και αυτό το ριμάδι το 220->110 downconverter).


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## nvak

Τον Janko τον πιάνω και εγώ με σήμα -86 και θόρυβο -91
Από όσο ξέρω έχει μία στέλλα σαν κεράια στο AP του.
Στην nodedb βλεπω και έναν Mercedon που μπορεί να συνδεθεί μ΄αυτόν
Για συνενοήσου Ανδρέα μήπως καταφέρουμε κάτι καλό μαζί του.
( Σήμερα το πιάτο μου παίζει με dti !!! )

----------


## kostas

Πιάνεις την omni του. Η stella είναι σε BB link.

----------


## atzo

*Διόρθωση*:
H Stella δεν παίζει πια, ο Γιάνκος έχει πλέον ένα πιάτο, μια panel maxrad 19dbi και 1 ομνι!
Η stella έχει μείνει ορφανή!

----------


## PaP

Λοιπόν εμένα δε θα με έχετε δει και πολύ ίσως και να μην υπάρχω πλέον στη ΝodeDB. Λοιπόν εγώ μένω πίσω από τον πύργο της Allianz κοντά Κηφισίας και Κατεχάκη και έχω μπαλκόνι στον 8ο όροφο και μάλλον θα μπορώ να βάλω πιάτα και στην ταράτσα και έχω απεριόριστη (σχεδόν λόγω ψηλών κτιρίων). Αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκομαι Ισπανία και θα επιστέψω το καλοκαίρι. Δοκιμαστικά το χειμώνα είχα Link με ngia. Διαθέτω πιάτο και feeder και Linuxoκουτο (ρωτήστε hdkiller για περισσότερες πληροφορίες). Λοιπόν όπως έλεγα παρολη την καλή τοποθεσία μόνο με ngia συνδεούμουν καλά αλλά το καλοκαίρι σκέφτομαι να γίνω backbone βάζοντας ένας πιατάκι προς βορρά. Από ότι θυμάμαι όλη η κίνηση έβγαινε από το Mauve (δε θυμάμαι πραγματικά, αλλά από κάποιν κόμβο στα τουρκοβούνια) οπότε από τον κόμβο μου θα μπορεί να ασυμφορηθεί το δίκτυο. Νομίζω προς βορρά θα μπορούσα να δω stardust ή lambrosK. Αυτά προς το παρόν και περιμένω προτάσεις. Αν επίσης θυμάμαι καλα έχω id 1781.

----------


## Telis

Και εγω μεσα στο σχεδιο ...... ( για συνδεση client ).  ::

----------


## Ygk

> *Διόρθωση*:
> H Stella δεν παίζει πια, ο Γιάνκος έχει πλέον ένα πιάτο, μια panel maxrad 19dbi και 1 ομνι!
> Η stella έχει μείνει ορφανή!


Η maxrad είναι προσωρινά σε μένα (οχι ακόμα στον ιστό). Μόλις βρούμε όλες οι πλευρές χρόνο να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε επιτέλους σωστή στόχευση (ευκαιρία τώρα που ήταν Πάσχα να ρίχναμε καμμιά φωτοβολίδα μπας & βλέπαμε επιτέλους που να στοχεύσουμε) πιστεύω θα πάρει την θέση της Stella.

lambrosk εάν στοχεύσεις ανάμεσα στο μπλέ γυάλινο κτίριο της Μεσογείων & τήν πανύψηλη πολυκατοικία της Αγίας Παρασκευής, πάλι επί της Μεσογείων, ίσως & να μπορέσεις να δείς την Omni. Τα τρία κτίρια της γειτονιάς σου φαίνονται καθαρότατα από την θέση του Ιστού μου. Τώρα εάν εσύ απο την θέση σου μπορείς να με δείς δεν ξέρω. Λόγω εκπομής σε χαμηλή ισχύ ίσως θα ήταν καλό να προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις ένα τηλ πριν την απόπειρα scan. Προσπάθησες με τον jankos & δεν τον "βλέπεις"?

----------


## andreas

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... 064&zoom=2
Εδω υπαρχουν ηδη 2 πιατακια ελευθερα

Τραβηξα και ενα βιντεακι (το συμπιεσα μεχρι εκει που πηγαινε)

----------


## racer

> Νομίζω προς βορρά θα μπορούσα να δω stardust ή lambrosK.


Ο stardust είναι 'full' .. και αν δεν είναι ακόμα, μάλλον θα γίνει (έχω κάτι στο μυαλό μου :: )


Ηλίας Φραπόγαλλος,
Μέγας και Ανώτερος Λαϊκιστικός Άρχον,
Καταστροφέας Απρεπών Σημειωμάτων 
(Μ.Α.Λ.Α.Κ.Α.Σ.)

Φέουδο Βριλησσίων
Βριλήσσια, Greece

----------


## Mick Flemm

Περιμένω να μου πείτε τι να κάνω...

----------


## lambrosk

Λοιπόν στην περιοχή Χολαργού είναι και ο Γιάννης (Rooster) που είμουν στην ταράτσα του το Μ.Σάββατο και έχει θέα καλή απο Μεσογείων που ξεκινάει από 4η στάση Χολαργού (καθώς διακρίνουμε το μεγάλο κτίριο που με κόβει απο YGK και υπόλοιπους Αγ.Παρασκευής) έως και Πεντέλη.
Το καλό είναι ότι βλέπει καλά και προς Κολλέγιο και πιθανότατα επειδή βλέπει λίγο την στροφή στα Τουρκοβούνια να βλέπει και Sam.
Έχει επίσης και προς τα Δυτικά καλή θέα που όμως περνώντας πάνω απο τον Ολυμπιακό "βραστήρα" δεν νομίζω να του δώσει περιθώρια να κάνει κάποιο εφικτό λίνκ σύνδεσης Ανατολικών - Δυτικών.
Ο Γιάννης περιμένει ένα σκαν... (Αντρέα βάλτο στο πρόγραμμά σου πιθανότατα να βλέπει και την δουλειά σου...) για περαιτέρω.

@MC* αν θες κάνε ποστ τα αποτελέσματα απο το scan με Mick Flemm 
το 191 είναι ο DIGI...?  ::   ::  6,2KM  ::

----------


## andreas

#191 DiGi Μαρούσι
Ναι

----------


## AIRSPACE

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να πιάσει εμένα στην περιοχή του κολλεγίου αγ παρασκευή airspace

----------


## lambrosk

Καλημέρα Γιάννη (airspace) , έχεις κάποιο πολυκατευθυντικό interface?
Για ποιόν λές αν μπορεί να σε πιάσει ακριβώς;

----------


## AIRSPACE

καλημέρα έχω μια sector που κοιτάει Βριλήσσια και Γέρακα αλλά μπορώ να 
βάλω και πρός την περιοχή του Χολαργού

----------


## lambrosk

Όποτε σε βολεύει γύρνα την προς την μεριά του Χολαργού - Ν.Ψυχικού κοντά στην Μεσογείων εκεί που βλέπεις μαζεμένες 3-4 ψηλές 10+ όροφες πολυκατοικίες.
Και ειδοποίησε να κάνω σκαν να σου πώ αν σε βλέπω. 
Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## macstar

> Ο Γιάννης περιμένει ένα σκαν... (Αντρέα βάλτο στο πρόγραμμά σου πιθανότατα να βλέπει και την δουλειά σου...) για περαιτέρω.


Όποτε θέλετε για scan πάμε... αύριο (Πέμπτη) λογικά δε μπορώ... κατά τα άλλα... μου λέτε και κανονίζουμε.


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## trendy

Σε συνέχεια των συζητήσεών μου με Airspace και atzo για το ρούτερ...
Είναι έτοιμος,στημένος και σενιαρισμένος, όμως ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ROUTING.
Ip forwarding ειναι ενεργοποιημένο, τρέχει quagga με ripd στο interface κοιτάει τη sector του airspace. Ακόμα και με στατική δρομολόγηση από το εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι, ούτε καν ping στο 900+ μου που είναι σε άλλο υποδίκτυο. Καμία ιδέα; 
Επίσης στο ntua δεν μπορώ να φτάσω για update στο apt-get. Μήπως υπάρχει κάπου αλλού repository;

----------


## atzo

Μήπως ο Airspace δεν τρέχει rip?? Δοκίμασε με ospf.  ::

----------


## AIRSPACE

ναι τρέχω ospf

----------


## xaotikos

OSPF τρέχουμε μόνο στα peer2peer links (backbone). Στα AP χρησιμοποιούμε rip.
Φιλικά.

----------


## papashark

> OSPF τρέχουμε μόνο στα peer2peer links (backbone). Στα AP χρησιμοποιούμε rip.
> Φιλικά.


Κίμωνα, μην είσαι τόσο σύγουρος.....  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

τελικώς εγώ έχω μίνει με ένα iface ελεύθερο...

----------


## andreas

και εγω με 2 , μην το κανουμε θεμα  ::

----------


## andreas

ΣαββατοΚυριακο θα δοκιμασουμε απο το σπιτι του undertaker αν βλεπωμαστε.

----------


## macstar

> ΣαββατοΚυριακο θα δοκιμασουμε απο το σπιτι του undertaker αν βλεπωμαστε.


Ξέροντας τα σπίτια και των 2 σας... το βλέπω χλωμό... παρ'όλα αυτά... δοκιμάστε! Δεν χάνετε τίποτα!


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## andreas

Και εγω χλωμο το κοβω αλλα δεν χανουμε τιποτα.

1: Ποδηλατοδρομιο / Μικρος καλατραβα

----------


## andreas

Και εγω χλωμο το κοβω αλλα δεν χανουμε τιποτα.

----------


## andreas

Και εγω χλωμο το κοβω αλλα δεν χανουμε τιποτα.

Ας κανει καποιος δελετε τα 2 απο τα 3 ! Με το πισω-μπρος εκανε 3 ποστ!

----------

